# F.I. wiring harness question 85 300zx



## root (Aug 1, 2005)

Newbie with a burnt harness!

I'm working on an '85 300zx with a burnt F.I. wiring harness.
I bought a used harness but it doesn't have the 6 pin connector
that my old burnt one had right inside the fire wall (under the battery tray)?
Can someone tell me what that 6 pin connector is for? Do I need it?
Thanks


----------



## root (Aug 1, 2005)

root said:


> Newbie with a burnt harness!
> 
> I'm working on an '85 300zx with a burnt F.I. wiring harness.
> I bought a used harness but it doesn't have the 6 pin connector
> ...


In reply to myself, "I just looked in the FSM and it says that this connector is only used for the TURBO?? Now I'm real confused I don't have a TURBO? Wonder what it's for?


----------

